# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  ملتقى حاجات 1433 بإذن الله

## وفاء 2006

خواتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منو ناويه على الحج ان شاء الله .... خلونا نتشارك المعلومات ونستفيد من بعض 
شو تجهيزاتكم الله يسر علينا وعليكم ....... أنا أول مره احج وسفرنا ان شاء الله 14 أكتوبر الى المدينه أولا 
متى بتروحوا تتطعموا ؟ خلونا نتعارف يمكن الله يكتب لنا لقاء في المشاعر المقدسه بإذن الله أخوه متحابين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## ام امول

هلا يالغلااا والله نحن معزمين بس علي اي حمله بسيرون اتصلنا بندا وقالولناا مايودون حريم مااااااادري ليش والمطروشي 45 حرااام انا اشوفه ماانروم ليش هااا الغلاا ابا افهم لا بيسولنا مني خاصه ولا عرفه خاصه بصرااااحه مصااااااخه استوت تجاااره

----------


## كرزه صفرا

جربو حملة الشروق ... ان شاء الله هالسنه بحج  :Smile:  يارب تكون خواتم اعمالي بالدنيا

----------


## برق لامع

هلا الغاليه بعد نحن معزمين نروح السنه وأول مره انشاء الله يارب أيسر أمورنا يارب وحجزنا ف حملة الضيافه من دبي حج سريع والتحاق بروح ف سياره انشاء الله بس ماعرف اي شي عن الحمله ولي عندها خبره عن حملة الضيافه لا تقصر فينا

----------


## WeeLaaH

احنا ان شاء الله معزمين .. وسجلنا في الشروق والله يسر ان شاء الله ..

----------


## قصايد

الشروق من وين وبكم؟

----------


## مس UAE

انا مسويه ظرف فيه مبلغ وكاتبه عليه ...

لبيك اللهم لبيييييك ...

بس محد معزم وانا امـــلي بالله انه اذا كاتب لي احج بحج السنهـ ...

دعواتكم خواتـــــي ...

----------


## ام-غزوووله

ان. شاء. الله. نحن. معزمين. بعد. نروح. هالسنه. اول.مره. 
وربي. ييسر. لنا. جميعا. 
^^

----------


## ام-غزوووله

ونسيت. اقول 
للاخت. ام. امول. 
ليش اتي. شي. وااايد. حملات. للحين. فاتحين. !!
نحن. باذن. الله. سايرين. على. حملة. المعارج 
من. دبي 
وتتعامل. مع. كل. الامارات. 
وسعرهاا. واايد. حلو. 
بالنسبه لخدماتها 
في اي بي 
وسكنهم. بابراج. منى موب االخيم 
ااهلي. سارو السنه. اللي. طافت. معاهم 
واايد. وايد. يمدحون. خدمتهم. من. كلل النواحي 
^^
وسعرهم 
25500 
ما. اتوقع. تحصلين. ارخص. منه. وبهالخدمه. 
!! 
لانه. اااغلب. اللي. اعرفهم. فوق 30. الف 
><

----------


## WeeLaaH

الشروق من بوظبي، وتبدا اسعارها من 21 الف .. وعندهم موقع ادخلي على قوقل وشوفي موقعهم ..

----------


## برق لامع

ماشي رد على حملة الضيافه

----------


## وفاء 2006

مساء الخير :::::::::::::: الله يسر للجميع أن شاء الله

----------


## algalb

هلا خواتي الله يكتب لنا ولكل مسلم خطوه ويجعل التوفيق حليفنا ان شاء الله 
احنا ناويين ان شاء الله الحج هالسنه بس بعدنا ماحجزنا الاسعار مرفعه وايد 

وان شاء الله نحصل حمله مناسبه يارب 

اما عن الاخت الي تسال عن حمله الضيافه توكلي على الله واتطمني عالاخر 
اختي حجت العام معاهم تشكر فيهم وايد الله يجزاهم خير 

خواتي هالنصايح قريتها واستفدت اتمنى تستفسدون منها ودعواتكم لي بتيسير اموري

http://www.shurook.com/?p=286

----------


## اناناسة

باذن الله ناوين على الحج السنة  :16: 

اول امس مريت العيادة خذت بطاقة التطعيم و خبروني انا اول وحده شالة البطاقة 

فكرت لازم لانني اناناس هههههههه اقصد لانني احب ارتب اموري

من وقت عشان ما انسى شئ ..



الموهيم خليت الدكتورة تكتبلي للحمى الشوكية + انفلونزا ان شاءالله بس ما 

باخذهم الحين

بتريا مال الانفلونزا ينزل عقب بسير ان شاءالله 

و كاتبة ليستتي اي شئ اشتري احط صح جدامه 

حجنا بيكون سريع عشان العيال و المدارس

----------


## برق لامع

مشكوره الغاليه على الرد ريحتيني الله يريحك 
لأني اول مره انشاء الله بروح الله يسر أمور كل واحد ناوي يروح الحج

----------


## بغيرَ دربيےَ

الله يوفقكم ويوفقنا ياارب وعسااه حج مبروك ياارب انا بعد ناويه اسير مع ولدي وزوجته وصراحه ادور حمله للحج هب محصله كلهم ناار الحج اقل حمله للحج السريع بتكلفنا نحن الثلاثه 90 الف لو تعرفون حد اسعارهم رخيصه تخبروني دخيلكم

----------


## وفاء 2006

> باذن الله ناوين على الحج السنة 
> 
> اول امس مريت العيادة خذت بطاقة التطعيم و خبروني انا اول وحده شالة البطاقة 
> 
> فكرت لازم لانني اناناس هههههههه اقصد لانني احب ارتب اموري
> 
> من وقت عشان ما انسى شئ ..
> 
> 
> ...


هيه أنا بعد اتصلت الطب الوقائي قالولي تطعيم الأنفلونزا بعده ما يا بروح الأسبوع الياي ان شاء الله

----------


## algalb

هلا خواتي حمله الملبي ب 24 تقريبا للشخص وحمله الشروق والضيافه نفس السعر وبعدنا محتارين بين الملبي والضيافه 

شورايكم حد يعرف عن الملبي 

اناناسه ماشاء الله عليج شطوره بس خبريني كيف حج سريع متى رايحين ومتى بتردون

----------


## برق لامع

هلا خواتي أنا شفت برنامج حملة الضيافه وعيبني وسعرهم معقول مش مبالغ فيه وإنشاء الله تكون الحمله زينه بعد

----------


## همس _الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

باذن الله نحن بنروح ويا حملة الفجر و الحمدلله الكل يمدحهم و يشكر فيهم و اسعارهم حلوة مشابهه للاسعار الحملات الكويتية تختلف حسب عدد الحجاج في الغرفه نحن خذنا الرباعيه و كلفتنا 22الف بيكون حج سريع من تاريخ 22/10 الي تاريخ 29/10 على طيران الامارات و للحملة موقع الي حابه ممكن تجيك خدماتهم 

و انصحكم بالحملات الكويتية جدا ممتازة نحن خلاص كنا معزمين عليهم بس للاسف الحملة الي كنا نباها ما ادري ليش ماصار نصيب ويا المندوب الامارتي على طول رحنا و حجزنا مع الفجر لانها بمستواهم 


و الله يسهل ع الجميع

ياليت الي عندها خبرة تقولنا عن تجربتها و كيف رتبت نفسها و شو خذت معاها

----------


## اناناسة

> هلا خواتي حمله الملبي ب 24 تقريبا للشخص وحمله الشروق والضيافه نفس السعر وبعدنا محتارين بين الملبي والضيافه 
> 
> شورايكم حد يعرف عن الملبي 
> 
> اناناسه ماشاء الله عليج شطوره بس خبريني كيف حج سريع متى رايحين ومتى بتردون


ان شاءالله بنروح 22-10 و الرجوع 30

----------


## برق لامع

حبيباتي خبرني شو التجهيزات 
ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## قصايد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يوفقنا يارب ونأدي الفرض اللي علينا على أكمل وجه
سؤال للي عندهم خبرة وين يفضل السكن ؟ فالعزيزية ولى مكة ولى أبراج منى؟

----------


## elegant store

الله يسهل للجميع ويكتب لي حجة مقبولة يارب

----------


## ralbadi01

الله ييسر علي الجميع ان شاء الله
و انا بعد ناوية أسير مع ريلي بنروح في حملة الرعاية بس ما حصلنا غير غرفة رباعية و طبعا بنروح حج سريع عشان العيال و المدارس

----------


## moni_moon

دخلت على موقع الشروق للحج ما شاء الله أسعارهم أرخص الأسعار اللي شفتها. ٣٠.٠٠٠ اذا بت سافرين بالدرجة الاولى. وحج الالتحاق بمنى ب ست آلاف و شوي. ما شاء الله. الله يبارك فيهم. ويمدحونهم من ناحية الخدمه. اللي بتسير ويياهم تخبرنا. أنا بطلع مع ابناء السويدي ان شاء الله. يقولون خدمة لا يعلى عليها. بس أسعارهم غاليه شوي لانه خدمتهم فندقيه وراقيه. أنا اول مره بسير الحج اذا الله كتب لي. دعواتكم. للحين ماحجزنا

----------


## ام السنافي

خواتى حد يعرف حمله اسعارها معقوله..
حملة الفجر...وحمله الضيافة وحمله الشروق اكتمل العدد عندهم...الى تعرف بالحملات ثانيه تخبرنا وجزاكن الله خير

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

> خواتى حد يعرف حمله اسعارها معقوله..
> حملة الفجر...وحمله الضيافة وحمله الشروق اكتمل العدد عندهم...الى تعرف بالحملات ثانيه تخبرنا وجزاكن الله خير


حملة عجمان

----------


## ام-غزوووله

> خواتى حد يعرف حمله اسعارها معقوله..
> حملة الفجر...وحمله الضيافة وحمله الشروق اكتمل العدد عندهم...الى تعرف بالحملات ثانيه تخبرنا وجزاكن الله خير


اختتي حملة المعاارج 
بعدهم يسجلوون 
مستواهم نفس ابناء السويدي خدمه فندقيه في اي بي 
وارخص 
وسكنهم بابراج منى موب المخيماات 
وربي ييسر للجميع 
^^

----------


## ام-غزوووله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يوفقنا يارب ونأدي الفرض اللي علينا على أكمل وجه
> سؤال للي عندهم خبرة وين يفضل السكن ؟ فالعزيزية ولى مكة ولى أبراج منى؟


اكييد ابراج منى احسسن لانه ما بتحتاجين تيلسين بمخيمات بعدين 
وتوفير للوقت والجهد والزحمه تكونين نفس المكان 

لانه الحج غيير العمره 
ما بتشوفين الحرم غيير مرتين

----------


## ام-غزوووله

خوااتي 


اللي المتنقباات 

شوو نااوين تسوون وقت الاحرام كيف بتغطوون ويوهكم 
؟؟
اناا ان شااء الله نااويه 

اسير اسوولي خمار ومخيوط فيها طبقتين غشواات الخفاف اللي من عند محل الحلوه ( هالقطعه الوحيده اللي عاادي اروم اتغشى فييه يسهل التنفس ^^ ما شي غير عند الحلوه )
واناا اصلاا جي البس غشاوي من عندهم بو لاستيك مع لثمه لاستيك بنفس القطعه افصل 

وبعديين بللبس عباايه مسكره ووفوقه الخمار من بحرم بنزل اللثمه بحطه برقبتي وبرفع الغشووه بس يوم مكان فييه رياايلل بدااري ويهي بالغشوه اللي فووق 
يعنني انزله وارفعه 

وانتو شو بتسسون 



وسووؤال 

عاادي نحط كريم مرطب ووقت الاحرام ولا ما يصير 
لاني ما اذكر بالعمره حطيت ولاا هههه



وانا ناويه البس بيجاماات اكثر شي صراحه تحت العباا واسترر واسهل للحركه 
بس هل يصير قمييص مثلا علليه صورة رسوم كرتونيه ؟؟ جاان عندكم فكرره 
انا بحثت 
وحد قال عادي لو مطمووس تحت العباا 
وحد قال لاا 
اذا وحده لها علم اكثرر تفيدني 


وشكرا^^

----------


## الغاويـــة

اللهم ارزقني بحجة لهذا العام

----------


## غلا26

اللهم يسر أموري وأحج هذا العام يارب

----------


## ..ام احمد..

انا بعد ان شاء الله ناويه اروح الحج 
حاجزين مع حملة بن سباع وظهر علينا 22500 
حج سريع طيران الامارات 
ها حد حاجز في حملة بن سباع او حد عنده فكره عنهم ع فكره تره اول مره اروح الحج 
لانه لين الحينه ماسمعت حد يطريها

----------


## وفاء 2006

جماعة شو أحسن صابون حق فترة الإحرام والمطهرات اللي ما فيها عطر أنا أحس مناديل الديتول الأصلي والمطهر الأصلي مافيه ريحة عطر 
حد عنده خبره أو سأل في هذا الأمر لأن بنحتاجه في فترة الأحرام في منى وعرفات

----------


## برق لامع

هلا خواتي بخصوص الشامبو والصابون يبيعون ف الصيد ليه بدون ريحه هذا أحسن شي للحج

----------


## طيف الغربة

ربي يوفقكم اخواتي ويكتب لنا حج قريب ., خاطري اسير كل سنه والمشكلة عندي اطفال للاسف ربي يسهلها على الجميع

----------


## كوينمي

العائلات ضروري متى ليكون اول يوم للحج

----------


## كوينمي

سوري الغاليات

----------


## ليمونه55

انا ان شاء الله بروح مع حمله شروق مع خواتي الله يتقبل منا ان شاء الله ونرجع بالسلامه والله غافر ذنوبنا وراضي علينا :12 (46):

----------


## ام مهره99

انشاالله نحن معزمين للحج وحجزها عند الضيافه وسعرها معقول واللي بتكون وياي بنفس الحمله حياها اخت لي والله ييسر لنا جمعتنا في هذاك المكان المبارك

----------


## برق لامع

مرحباً ام مهره يارب أيسر أمورنا والله يوفقنا وانا بكون ف الحمله بس خبريني كيف ترتيبج 
الغاليه وعندج فكره عن الحمله ولا حد راح قبل ف حملة الضيافه

----------


## ام السنافي

الله يسهل عليكن ويوفق الجميع..ان شاء الله ربي يكتب لنا سيره

----------


## اليازية25

الله يسهل علينا ويغفر ذنوبنا ونرجع بالسلامة 
انا وريلي مسجلين في حملة حتا والكل مدح فيها وسعرهم معقوول 
وبنسير حج سريع عشان العيال والمدارس وع طيران السعودي 
بس للحين ماجهزت شي افكر اخذ صراويل قطنية عشان مايصير احتكاك واتبهدل من كثر المشي 
وعن الصابون والشامبو اذكرولي اسم معين عسب اسير اخذ

----------


## وردة غلااا

ربي يتمم لكم يارب على خير ،،، ويتمم عليكم الحج

----------


## MEMOIR

الله ييسر لكم اموركم فديتكن،، 
اللي سالت عن السكن نحن سكنا بالعزيزيه اسهل عشان جريب من منى ،، وبالنسبه للحرم كانت الحمله مسوين باصات تقريبا كل ساعتين شي باص يوصل للحرم ،، فماحسينا ببعد المسافه عن الحرم ،،
دعواتكن لنا بالتوفيق

----------


## WeeLaaH

> الله ييسر لكم اموركم فديتكن،، 
> اللي سالت عن السكن نحن سكنا بالعزيزيه اسهل عشان جريب من منى ،، وبالنسبه للحرم كانت الحمله مسوين باصات تقريبا كل ساعتين شي باص يوصل للحرم ،، فماحسينا ببعد المسافه عن الحرم ،،
> دعواتكن لنا بالتوفيق


أي حملة كنتوا؟

----------


## الرومانسية89

مرحبا بنات اخباركم ان شاء الله انا هالسنة بروح الحج انا وخواتي وابوي وتاريخ سفرتنا 18 اكتوبر ورحت سويت التطعيم وخلصنا 
بس السوال شو نسوي قبل مانروح الحج وبالحج سمعت ان يقولوا مافي عطر ولا شي ولا دخون والصابون غير معطر وجيه يعني اللي تعرف بهالامور اتخبرني بلييز

----------


## الرومانسية89

هيه صح نحنا بنسكن بالعزيزية ونحنا من حملة الاجور منو معانا بهالحملة اتخبرني  :5:

----------


## برق لامع

هلا خواتي يالله شدن حيلكن بالخبرات لا تقصرن فينا ماشي بقى الايام تركض الله يرحمنا برحمته

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

ان شاء الله بحج هالسنه ولاول مره يارب ييسر أمورنــــآ .. تاريخ 17 / 10 بنطلع من الامارات .. الله يسهل يارب ..

----------


## أم إيلاف

نحن سايرين مع حملة الفرقان اسعارهم وايد حلوة وخدماتهم وايد حلوة 
ويأخذون حريم وحسب الافتاء ، وعندهم مكان للعوائل 
واسعارهم تبدء من 23000 والى 28000
وسمعت ان معاهم الشيخ / ادريس ابكر

----------


## البروج

حملة بن العود الحج السريع ب19500 في منطقة أ القريبة من الجمرات

----------


## طيف الغربة

بالتوفيق يارب لكل ,. ونسال الله ان يكتب لنا قريبا ً.,

----------


## برق لامع

هلا خوآتيه رحت اليوم وطعمت الحمد الله ف الطب الوقائي بس بعدني ما جهزت شي من الأغراض الي بحتايها ف الحج

----------


## ام السنافي

اليوم رحت مركز بين الجسرين الصحي عشان التطعيم قالوالي لازم موعد؟؟
استغربت بصراحه وخذيت موعد باجر..
ربي يسهل الامور

----------


## WeeLaaH

> نحن سايرين مع حملة الفرقان اسعارهم وايد حلوة وخدماتهم وايد حلوة 
> ويأخذون حريم وحسب الافتاء ، وعندهم مكان للعوائل 
> واسعارهم تبدء من 23000 والى 28000
> وسمعت ان معاهم الشيخ / ادريس ابكر


هلا والله ..
احنا بعد حجزنا مع الفرقان والله يسر ان شاء الله .. قبل كنا حاجزين مع الشروق بس زاد عددنا وهم اكتفوا وغيرنا الحملة ..
اليوم تطعمنا (يعوووووووور)

----------


## وفاء 2006

شكلي أنا أول وحده بروح 14/10 الى مطار المدينه حملة الفجيره /دبا

----------


## بنات العم للا

نورتي السعوديه انا بمكه ربي يكتبلك وكتبلي حجه ان شاء الله

----------


## ام السنافي

الحمد الله اليوم تطعمنا والامور طيبه وربي يوفقنا جمعيا

----------


## برق لامع

هلا أختي ام السنافي انتي اي حمله بسيرون

----------


## ralbadi01

الحمد الله أطعمنا اليوم
بنات بوظبي خذو موعد قبل لا تروحون العيادة عشان ما تتأخرون لأنة زحمة وين التطعيم

----------


## ام السنافي

هلا اختى..حملة الركن الخامس ان شاء الله

----------


## ام السنافي

صحيح كلامج اختى لازم موعد

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

ممكن تدعو لي ربنا يتمم لي زواجي على خير وبتيسير أموري ويتم الزواج أكيد ومايكون شيء يعيق طريق زواجي ويكون زوجي قرة عيني وقلبي وأكون قره عينة وقلبه وبالتوفيق وب الذرية الصالحة السليمة المعافاة

أسفة أزعجتكم بس اكثر من مرة يتقدمولي ولا يتم

----------


## الطرفالذبوحي

الله يسهل علينا.

----------


## moni_moon

نحن بن روح بحملة ابناء السويدي ان شاء الله  :27:  اول مره بروح الحج ويمدحونهم الحمله 
دعواتكم  :1:

----------


## @همسة أمل@

السلام عليكم خواتي أنا وريلي بنروح الحج هاي السنه ان شاء الله مع حملة كويتيه والبارحه طرشولنا شنط الحج ونحن خذينا الغرفه الثنائيه والسكن بالعزيزيه ان شاء الله والله يتقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## ام السنافي

ربي يتمم لنا على خير ويحفظنا اجمعين

----------


## ام-غزوووله

انا اليوم رحت اطعمت والحمد لله ربي ييسر وما كان زحمه ورايحه بدون موعد الساعه7 عقب المغرب وخلصت بسرعه ^^
اول ابره ما عورت بس الثانيه مال انفلونز تعوور >< 

وربي ييسر للجميع ^^

----------


## ام السنافي

اختى عذبة الاطباع1 
ربي يوفقج ويسهل امورج،كل شي خيره من الله ربي يكتبج الخيره في امرج..

----------


## أدور حل

السلام عليكم

يا بنات انا الحمدالله قبلوني في بعثة الحج الرسمية.. بس من دون محرم
وسالت المفتين وقالوا.. هذا رفقة حسنة لانه جماعة كبيرة من بنات ومفتين.. بس ما ادري
احس لازم محرم..
حد عنده فكرة ؟

----------


## يحبك موت

ادعووولي أن شاء الله احج هسنة

----------


## UAES

هلا بنات اللي بتسير حج التحاق ,, متى نكون متواجدين في جدة .. ومتى يكون العودة .. ابي احجز للطيارة .. واحس عمري ماسويت شي ابد ...

----------


## ام-غزوووله

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا بنات انا الحمدالله قبلوني في بعثة الحج الرسمية.. بس من دون محرم
> وسالت المفتين وقالوا.. هذا رفقة حسنة لانه جماعة كبيرة من بنات ومفتين.. بس ما ادري
> احس لازم محرم..
> حد عنده فكرة ؟


صححيح اختي انه في بعض المفتتين شرعو بدون محرم 
بس بالنسبه لي انا لو انه عادي لاكن مستحيييل اسافر بدون محرم وخاصه زوجي لانه واايد بتحتاجين انه يكون ريال معاج وقت الطواف والسعي يدااريج 
انا العمره ما اقدر بدون محرم فما بالج الحج !!

بس اذاا ربج كاتب لج ان شااء الله بيتيسر 
وربي يوفقج اختي ^^

----------


## ام-غزوووله

وبالنسبه لادوات النظافه 
اللي سالو 
تروحين الصيدليه تسالين عن شامبو بدون ريحه للحج وهم بيعطونكم 

اما الصابون انا خذت صابون Q . V لانه طبي بدون ريحه ب29 د



هاي صورته 



الديودرينت 

انا اساسا استخدم طبي 
اسمه فيجي من الصيدليه وبدون ريحه 59 د

هاي صورته

----------


## برق لامع

> هلا بنات اللي بتسير حج التحاق ,, متى نكون متواجدين في جدة .. ومتى يكون العودة .. ابي احجز للطيارة .. واحس عمري ماسويت شي ابد ...


هلا الغاليه نحن بروح حج التحاق تاريخ ٦ بنطلع من الامارات بس بروح طوالي مكه ما بروح جده لانه الحمله بتل أقرينا ف مكه يارب تيسر أمورنا

----------


## ام السنافي

> وبالنسبه لادوات النظافه 
> اللي سالو 
> تروحين الصيدليه تسالين عن شامبو بدون ريحه للحج وهم بيعطونكم 
> 
> اما الصابون انا خذت صابون Q . V لانه طبي بدون ريحه ب29 د
> 
> 
> 
> هاي صورته 
> ...


جزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## وفاء 2006

> وبالنسبه لادوات النظافه 
> اللي سالو 
> تروحين الصيدليه تسالين عن شامبو بدون ريحه للحج وهم بيعطونكم 
> جزاك الله خير رحت واشتريت منه 
> 
> اما الصابون انا خذت صابون Q . V لانه طبي بدون ريحه ب29 د
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## وفاء 2006

خواتي حد سأل عن الكمامات إذا عادي نلبسها واحنا محرمات ولا لا يعني تكون مثل حكم تغطية الوجه 
أنا طوال الأسبوع اتصل بالإفتاء محد يرد علي كله مشغولين

----------


## ام السنافي

> خواتي حد سأل عن الكمامات إذا عادي نلبسها واحنا محرمات ولا لا يعني تكون مثل حكم تغطية الوجه 
> أنا طوال الأسبوع اتصل بالإفتاء محد يرد علي كله مشغولين


http://www.awqaf.ae/Page.aspx?Lang=AR&RefID=125
هذا موقع هيئة الاوقاف فيه اجابات عن الحج..ان شاء الله يفيدج

----------


## AL_REEM

أنا حجزت في حملة الفجر ( ناس جربوها ومدحوها لنا )

الله ييسر لنا يا رب ..

بسير الحج السريع لأنه عندي بنوته صغيره ما كملت سنه ..

----------


## برق لامع

هلا خواتيه جهزتن شنطكن ولا مثلي ما جهزتن شيء

----------


## ام-غزوووله

انا بعد للحين ما جهزت شي هههههه

اختي الريم 
حملة الفجر بعد يمدحونهم واايد صح^^ ربيي ييسرلكم وللجميع

----------


## ام-غزوووله

اختي وفا 

هاللي حصلت لج 





لبس الكمامات حال الإحرام
محل النزاع في حكم لبس الكمامات حال الإحرام يمكن تلخيصه في الجواب عما يلي :



*1- هل تدخل الكمامة تحت مسمى* 
*المخيط الذي يعد من محظورات الإحرام للرجال؟* 



*2- هل يجوز لبس النساء لها و هن ممنوعات من لبس النقاب حال الإحرام؟* 



*أما عن السؤال الأول :*


*** فإن قلنا أن تعريف المخيط كما قال أهل العلم :* 
*هو ما خيط على قدر العضو* 
*علمنا محل النزاع في إجابة السؤال الأول :*

*(أ) - فمن رأى أن الكمامة مفصلة على قدر ما تغطي من الوجه*
*لا يرى جوازها حال الإحرام للرجال ؛* *لأنها بذلك داخلة في* 
*مسمى المخيط الذي هو من المحطورات .*

(ب)- ومن رأى أن الكمامات ليست مفصلة على 
قدر ما تستر من البدن
رأى جوازها حال الإحرام للرجال ؛ 
لأنها خارجة عن مسمى المخيط .




وأما عن السؤال الثاني :



(أ)- فمن يرى أن الكمامات داخلة في معنى النقاب 
الذي هو محظور على المرأة لم يجوّزها .


(ب)- ومن يرى أن الكمامات ليست داخلة 
في معنى النقاب جوّزها ؛ لأنها وإن صح 
أنها تستر بعض الوجه إلا إنها ليست نقابا
وبخاصة أن من أهل العلم من نبه على الفارق
بين حرمة لبس النقاب على المحرمة 
و جواز ستر وجهها حال الإحرام بأي ساتر ليس
النقاب و لا ما دخل في مسماه .





و ننقل ما يلي كتطبيق على اختلاف أهل العلم 
في الحكم على تلك المسألة :

*- مثال للمجوزين ومناط الجواز عندهم ما لون بالأحمر فوق الخط :*
*أجاز مفتي عام السعودية ورئيس هيئة كبار العلماء الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ لبس الكمامات للمعتمرين أثناء الطواف والسعي وفى الصلاة داخل المسجد الحرام وغيره والأخذ بالأسباب التى تقي الناس العدوى*

*وقال المفتي ردا على سؤال حول حكم لبس الكمامات في العمرة والصلاة" إنه جائز "لافتاً" أن الكمامات لاتعتبر غطاء وجه، فمن يرى الحاجة إلى لبسها فلا بأس وإن لم يكن هناك حاجة فتركها أولى".*




*- مثال لغير المجوزين ومناط عدم الجواز عندهم ما لون بالأحمر فوق الخط :*
*بينما أفتى بعض أهل العلم من غير المملكة :*
*بأنه لا حرج على الرجال أو النساء في لبس كمامة صحية «عند الحاجة» خلال الإحرام «مع إخراج فدية» (1).*





*هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*

----------


## وفاء 2006

مشكوره أختي أم غزوله ............... وان شاء الله مانحتاجها الا في الإفاضة وأيام التشريق والوداع وساعتها بنكون متحللين من الإحرام

----------


## kater_alnada

أنا أن شاء الله بروح الحج هالسنة بس ما اعرف شو اسم الحملة والله ييسر إلنا يارب

----------


## راعية بيتي

الله ايسر امورنا ويعينا على طاعته 

انا ان شاء الله بسير ويا حملة رواحل من الشارجة 
منو وياي في نفس الحملة

----------


## الامل موجود

الله يوفقنا و يتقبل منا 
أنا أول مره إحج و حجزنا في حملة لبيك 
بنروح تاريخ 20 أول شيء بنروح المدينه 
و خلصت تطعيم. و جهزت شنطة ملابسي 
إذا حد في نفس الحمله يخبرني

----------


## أحلى خوخة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشحالكم خواتي ... الله يسرلكم الحج ...
حبيت أشاركم ببعض الأغراض التي تحتاجها الحاجة ... وإذا في أي سؤال أنا حاضرة ..

----------


## أحلى خوخة

ماتحتاجه الحاجة من أغراض 
العبادة 
مصحف + سجادة ولبس الصلاة + كتيبات للأدعية – أذكار الصباح والمساء – تكتبين أو تحفظين الأدعية الخاصة بمناسك الحج + وطبعا نوته تكتبين فيها الأدعية اللي يوصونج عليها الأهل والأقارب والصديقات .
لكسب الأجر والثواب :
بإمكانج توزعين كتيبات أدعية على نساء الحملة + مصاحف وقف تضعينهم في الحرم عن طريق المكتبات والبائع يوصلهم للحرم والأسعار متفاوته ( 45 إلى 50 ريال سعر المصحف ) + صرفي فلوس للصدقات ( خرده ) 5و10 ريالات 
جهزي مبلغ للسقيا لكسب الأجر والثواب وبعد خبري أهلج إذا حد منهم يبغي يطرش عندج مبلغ للسقيا ( يجمعون المبلغ قبل يوم عرفة ويشترون سيارات كبيرة محملة بالماء والعصير ويوزعونه على الحجاج الفقارى ( المبلغ يشمل الماء والعصير مب السيارة ).
تذكري فلوس الهدي عليج من500ريال إلى 1000ريال علىحسب الحملة.
الملابس 
1.	جلابية تفردينها وتحطين عليها الملابس الداخلية وتربعينها والعدد يكون بعدد الأيام وتزيدين 2 احتياط يعني 10 + ملابس العيد ( مخورة أو بدلة أو فستان بكيفج ) 
2.	2فوط للجسم و2فوط للوجه تنشفين فيها عقب الوضوء.
3.	عباءه + وقاية + غشوة + نقاب للي يلبسونه + قفاز بعد للي يلبسونه + حجاب أسود كامل ( نفس اللي نعطيه الشغالات ) للحرم والرمي وعرفة مهم جدا عشان ماتتلعوزين ويا الوقاية .( عدد2 أو 3 من كل شي ) .
4.	شنطة صغيرة يمكن تحتاجين تحطين فيها غيار واحد من الملابس عند الذهاب إلى منى حسب برنامج الحملة إذا كان في مبيت لمدة يوم أو يومين .
5.	قفل للحقيبة الكبيرة والهاند باغ على كيفكم وأنا متعودة أعلم الشنط حتى يسهل علينا تمييز حقائبنا عن بقية الحقائب .مهم 
6.	أدوات النظافة 
مقص للشعر + مقص أظافر + ( شامبو وصابون وشاور جل وديودرنت بدون رائحة ) + فازلين حق ريولج العادي بدون رائحة + فرشاة ومعجون + لزقات للجروح + معقم + كلينكس لشنطة اليد + أغطية للمرحاض وانتوا بكرامة + كلينكس ديتول للحمام + كمامات. 
الأدوية 
حبوب الدورة + أي حبوب تاخذينها علاج + بندول + مضاد حيوي + حبوب للإسهال + باسكوبان للمغص + ستربسل +مرهم فنستل جل + حبوب للحساسية + مرهم لشد العضلات + فيوسدن حق البرارة + فولتارين أو أي مرهم ثاني +
فيتامين سي +شراب للسعال / الكحة ويكون من الأعشاب PROSPAN 
أيضا ستحتاجين حبوب للغازات وممكن تحطين سنوت مطحون في علبة ...

أدوات شخصية
مشط + سشوار + سترايتر + كلبات + ربطات + مقابض + زلاغات + موبايل + شاحن + أكياس لوضع الملابس المتسخة فيها + وقاية بيضا للسكن ويمكن ماتستخدمينها + حقيبة بلاستيكية لوضع الأغراض فيها عند دخول الحمام وانتوا بكرامة +اكسسوارات للعيد + كحل + روج طبعا هذا بعد التحلل يوم العيد فقط+ حذاء رياضة أو كروكس اللي يريحج + نعال للسكن + نعال للحمام كرمكم الله + كواية صغيره +زلاغ اللي فيه حبوب من تحت تلبسينه أثناء الطواف عشان ريلج ما تعورج .
شنطه صغيرة تلبسينها تحت الغشوة يوم بتسيرين الحرم تحطين فيها الكتيبات والصدقات والموبايل والكلينكس .ودبة ماي صغيرة يمكن تحتاجينها للوضوء ماراح تقدرين تطلعين برع الحرم .
واللي زوجها بيسير وياها تستوي شاطرة وتجهزله أغراضه مثلها حتى يقول مرتي هاي مافي منها وضروري تحطون لهم الأدوية .
الله يرزقنا حجه السنه ويتقبلها منا .. اللهم آمين 
ملاحظة مهمة :
1-السنةالسعوديين مأكدين على بطاقة التطعيم خصوصا الحمى الشوكية لازم بطاقة التطعيم تكون وياج في الحقيبة مع الجواز. 
2- اقرأوا عن أنواع الحج مهم ( تمتع / قران / إفراد ) 

اذكروني في دعائكم
الاستشارية الاسرية أم محمد

----------


## ..ام احمد..

مشكوره الغاليه ع الرد الجميل 

زين يوم قلتيلنا عشان نعرف شو نحط 

وان شاء الله بدعيلج

----------


## أحلى خوخة

تسلمين أم أحمد...

----------


## أحلى خوخة

ملاحظات يجب أن تأخذيها أختي الحاجة بعين الإعتبار .... 
ابحثي عن الحملة التي تتبع السنة مهم جدا ..

استشعري كل لحظة في رحلة الحج فهي رحلة قلوب ...

ابتعدي كل البعد عن تضييع الوقت خصوصا في يوم عرفة لأن الحج عرفة ...

تذكري أنك متجهه لله لتكوني من الحجاج بإذن الله ... تفكري أختي الكريمة في هذه العبارة : ( الركب كثير والحاج قليل ) 

هل سمعت بأعداد الحجاج ..... بالملايين كم قبل منهم ... كم أعتق منهم ... أسأل الله الكريم المنان أن يجعلني وإياكم وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات من عتقاءه ... 

أختي الحاجة لقد لاحظت الكثير من الأخوات يضيعن يوم عرفة بالضحك والسوالف والنوم ....

إن في يوم عرفة ينزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى نزولا مباركا خاصا لأهل عرفة فكوني منهم ... استشعري أن الله يباهي بك الملائكة .... استشعري أن تكوني ممن يقول لهم الله غفرت لهم ...

عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللُّه عَلَيْهِ : إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ يَنْزِلُ الرَّبُّ جَلَّ وَعَزَّ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا ، فَيُبَاهِي بِهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ ، فَيَقُولُ : " انْظُرُوا إِلَى عِبَادِي أَتَوْنِي شُعْثًا غُبْرًا مِنْ كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ ، أُشْهِدُكُمْ أَنِّي قَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَهُمْ " . فَمَا مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَكْثَرَ عَتِيقًا مِنَ النَّارِ مِنْ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ .  

أختي الكريمة عند الذهاب إلى عرفة كل حملة لها وقت تصل فيه وأغلب الحملات تصل الفجر أو قبله أوبعده ....

في هذا اليوم أنت بحاجة إلى أن تستجمعي قوتك وصبرك وتركيزك وتهيئة ذهنك للدعاء ... نامي أول النهار ووفري طاقتك فأنت بحاجة لها ... أثناء الدعاء ... 

وقبل ذلك صفي نيتك وابتعدي عن الدعاء على أحد وسامحي كل من أخطأ بحقك فالله مطلع ..وتذكري جيدا أنك أتيت ليغفر الله لك ويعتقك من النار ويدخلك الجنة ...

لاتقفي بين يدي الله وأنت تحملين الضغينة والبغضاء على أحد ولاتدعي مجالا للشيطان أن يبعدك عن هدفك الوحيد من الحج وهوالعتق من النيران ... 

عندما تبدأين بالدعاء استشعري بقرب الله منك ... لاتلتفت إلى أحد ... فأنت تناجين الله وتدعينه وتطلبين منه بكل خشوع وتضرع وبكاء وانكسار فانت بين يدي الواحد القهار ...واجتهدي في الدعاءحتى آخر لحظه ...أسأل الله أن يتقبل مني ومنكم ...

من الأفضل أن تكوني على طهارة أثناء الدعاء ... 

الاستشارية الأسرية أم محمد

----------


## ام السنافي

جزاج الله خير يا اختى ام احمد ربي يبارك في نفسج وعيالج يارب..وان شاء الله حج مبرور للجميع

----------


## أحلى خوخة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أختي الكريمة أدور حل لاينفع الحج بدون محرم لأن الطواف يحتاج إلى محرم بإمكانك سؤال مفتي الحرم لأن إحساسك في محله للتأكد من ذلك ...

----------


## أحلى خوخة

نصائح للحاجات .... 

الوجه عورة وفتنه وأنت ذاهبة للحج فلا تدعي للشيطان مدخلا ولا تحصدي السيئات بدلا من الحسنات.. بشغلك للرجال عن أداء الطاعة ... 

أختي الكريمة مهما قلت أووسوس لك الشيطان ... شئت أم أبيت فإن الرجل سينظر لكل إمرأة كاشفة عن وجهها ...

فالبسي الغشوة حتى تحفظي نفسك... 

قف لحظة ولحظات وتفكري هل جئت لبيت الله لتشغلي عباده عن طاعته أم جئت يصحبك الشوق للوقوف بين يدي الله ليغفر لك الذنوب والمعاصي... 

وحتى تحفظي نفسك أيضا غضي بصرك أنت عن الرجال ... فالله مطلع ...يعلم خائنة الأعين وماتخفي الصدور ...

أنصحك هنا بهذا الدعاء فأكثري منه ( اللهم اغضض بصري واحصن فرجي )..... 

كذلك أختي الكريمة استري نفسك بلبس السراويل والزلاغ / الدلاغ على حسب التسميات فإنك ستنزلين من الحافلة وستمشين وتصعدين وفي كل الحالات تنكشف الرجل والساق فاستري نفسك ....

 وهنا أنصحك بهذاالدعاء فأكثري منه ( اللهم استرني فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض )
الاستشارية الأسرية 
أم محمد

----------


## Dreamer

مرحبا خواتي
انا ان شاءالله سايره الحج هالسنه 
بس بعدني مول ما جهزت الشنطة ..بنسير ع تاريخ 20 -10

المشكله انه عندي اصابه في ريلي من شهرين ..تمزق عضلات ..وتعورني شوي.. ما ادري شو اسوي  :Frown:

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## وفاء 2006

استودعكم الله الى طيبة الطيبه يوم الأحد ظهرا بإذن الله

----------


## من راس الخيمة

ما شا ء الله 
تقبل الله منكم صالح اعمالكم 
حجا مقبولا وسعيا مشكورا وذنبا مغفورا

----------


## الطرفالذبوحي

خواتي بغيت أسألكم اغطيه المرحاض وانتوا بكرامه وين يبيعونهم في راس الخيمه. سالت فالصيدليه مش موجود

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## أحلى خوخة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخت اللي تسأل عن أغطية المرحاض وانتوا بكرامة بتلقاهم في اللولوهايبر ماركت

----------


## أحلى خوخة

الأخت من رأس الخيمة ... مشكورة الغالية على الدعاء ولك بالمثل إن شاء الله

----------


## أحلى خوخة

لتعلم أعمال الحج خطوة بخطوة تابعي موقع دروس الامارات 


http://drosuae.com/ 

الشيخ الدكتور محمد غيث

----------


## ralbadi01

يزاج الله خير اختي على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## BenToooH

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
وانا وياكم ناوية أحج السنة باذن الله .. ((متحمممسة)) ربي ييسر أمووورنا
عندي سؤال شوي عبيط ...
فالغرفة (جماعية) والخيم وقت المبيت ... عادي البس بيجامة؟ ولا لازم جلابيات >.<
طبعا بتكون بيجامة وسيعة مع اكمام ... بس بيجاما ههههه ... عادي صح؟؟؟
لأن المكان بيكون فيه حريم وايد وماعرف خلفياتهم .. امممم مادري أول مرة أنحط في جي موقف ... عادي صح؟ ماعرف أرقد بجلابية T_T

----------


## ام-غزوووله

بحفظ الله. اختي وفا. 
وحج مبرور ان شاء. الله 
وتروحين. وترجعين بالسلامه باذن الله 




اختي خووخه يزاااج الله خيير. على. المعلومات 




اختي. الللي. تسال. عن. البيجامات 
عاادي. فديتج اللبسي اللي. يريحج. انتي. بين حريم فهم. بعد يلبسون 
انا. بعد. اول. مره 
وكنت. اسال. نفس. سووالج 
لاني مثلج. ما. متعوده ارقد بجلاليب. لازم 
بجايم ><

خبروني. عاادي. كلهم. يلبسون. اللي. يريحهم 

فانا. الاكثر. بصراحه. بشل. بجايم ^^





خواتي. 
لاتنسون ملابسكم 
اللي بتحرمون. فيه. انتبهو. ما. يكون. مغسول بداوني. ولا. صابون لانه. فيه عطر 

اغسلوه بمااي. خالي . واكووه. وحطوه بالشنطه

----------


## reyamy03

هلا خواتي 
انا ان شاء الله بسير الحج السنه على حملة المروة الله ايسر امور الجميع ان شاء الله ويتقبل منا والصراحه اشكر الجميع على المعلومات القميه وايد استفدت وفي ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

----------


## Athija

السلام عليكم 


شكرا لكل الخوات على جهودهم الطيبه برفع هالموضوع و اثرائه ..

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

حبيباتي .. استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه ..

بــــاجر بسافر لاداء مناسك الحج ..

----------


## ام السنافي

الله يحفظج يا اختى قلبي رهيف تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة ان شاء الله..

----------


## أحلى خوخة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخوات اللي يسألن عن لبس البجامة ... تفضلوا 


الجواب: 
الحمد لله 

الزي الشرعي للمرأة في الصلاة هو كلُ لباسٍ ساترٍِ لجميع بدنها عدا الوجه والكفين ، ويكون واسعاً فضفاضاً ، بحيث لا يحدد شيئاً من أعضائها . 

ويدل على اشتراط كون لباس المرأة ساتراً لجميع بدنها في الصلاة : حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها لمَّا سُئِلت عما تصلي فيه المرأة من الثياب ، فقالت : ( تُصَلِّي فِي الْخِمَارِ وَالدِّرْعِ السَّابِغِ الَّذِي يُغَيِّبُ ظُهُورَ قَدَمَيْهَا ) رواه أبو داود (639) . وقد روي مرفوعاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "بلوغ المرام" (ص40) : وصحح الأئمة وقفه . وقال ابن تيمية : المشهور أنه موقوف على أم سلمة إلا أنه في حكم المرفوع "شرح كتاب الصلاة من العمدة" (ص 365) . 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ صَلاةَ حَائِضٍ إِلا بِخِمَارٍ ) رواه أبو داود (641) والترمذي (377) وابن ماجة (655) وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الجامع" (7747) . 

وقوله ‏(‏حائض‏)‏ المراد بالحائض : البالغة أي بلغت الحيض . 

والخمار : ما تغطي به المرأة رأسها . 

والدرع : قميص المرأة الذي يغطي بدنها ورجلها ويقال له : سابغ إذا طال من فوق إلى أسفل . 

وإذا كان الثوب خفيفاً بحيث يشف عما تحته ، ويظهر من ورائه لون الجلد فإنه لا يعتبر ساترا . 

"روضة الطالبين" للنووي (1/284) ، "المغني" (2/286) . 



وعلى هذا فلا يجوز للمرأة أن تلبس ثياباً ضيقة تحدد عورتها ، كالبنطلون . 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : 

" حتى وإن كان واسعاً فضفاضاً ، لأن تميز رِجْل عن رِجْل يكون به شيء من عدم الستر ، ثم إنه يخشى أن يكون ذلك من تشبه النساء بالرجال ، لأن البنطال من ألبسة الرجال " انتهى . 

"مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين" (12/286) . 

أما عن صحة الصلاة ، إن خالفت وصلت بهذه الثياب الضيقة ، فإنها صحيحة ، لأن الواجب عليها ستر العورة وقد حصل . 

انظر السؤال (46529) . 

وقال الشيخ صالح الفوزان : 

" الثياب الضيقة التي تصف أعضاء الجسم وتصف جسم المرأة وعجيزتها وتقاطيع أعضائها لا يجوز لبسها ، والثياب الضيقة لا يجوز لبسها للرجال ولا للنساء ، ولكن النساء أشدّ ؛ لأن الفتنة بهن أشدّ . 

أما الصلاة في حد ذاتها ؛ إذا صلى الإنسان وعورته مستورة بهذا اللباس ؛ فصلاته في حد ذاتها صحيحة ؛ لوجود ستر العورة ، لكن يأثم من صلى بلباس ضيق ؛ لأنه قد يخل بشيء من شرائع الصلاة لضيق اللباس ، هذا من ناحية ، ومن ناحية ثانية : يكون مدعاة للافتتان وصرف الأنظار إليه ، ولاسيما المرأة ، فيجب عليها أن تستتر بثوب وافٍ واسعٍ ؛ يسترها ، ولا يصف شيئًا من أعضاء جسمها ، ولا يلفت الأنظار إليها ، ولا يكون ثوبًا خفيفًا أو شفافًا ، وإنما يكون ثوبًا ساترًا يستر المرأة سترًا كاملاً " انتهى . 

"المنتقى من فتاوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان" (3/454) .

----------


## أحلى خوخة

[COLOR="#0000FF"]دعاء للعودة إلى الحج في كل عام 
اخلصي النية وكوني على يقين بالاجابة 
اللهم لاتجعله آخر العهد بك خصوصا في يوم عرفة وفي كل أماكن الاستجابة وفي طواف الوداع

----------


## عطر 77

انا بسير ويا حملة الطياري

----------


## ام-غزوووله

اختتي خووخه شكراا على الافاده 
لااكن 
كاان سووؤال الاخت عن بيجامه مش في وقت الصلاه 
في الاوقاتالراحه العاديه والنوم 
واكييد وقت الصلاه له لبااس خااص يسستر كلل الجسم 
وواسع وغير شااف 

!!

اختي رهيف ترروحين وترجعيين بالسلامه 
وحج مبررور
وربي ييسر لكم وللجميع 

^^

----------


## أم علي العوبد

السلام عليكم خواتي

إلي أهلها مسافرين الحج ممكن تسألونهم عزكم الله عن المرحاض العربي في أي فنادق مكة

----------


## تباركت ربنا

اسئل من الله العظيم يبلغنا حج بيته الى العظيم اللهم امين 

ربنا يجزكم كل خير خواتي

----------


## همس _الروح

الحمدلله خلصت امور الحج كلها 

و الي من العين تروح صيديلة العين الي في شارع خليفه بتلقى فيها كورنر كلها ادوات نظافه للحج بدون ريحة

و تسال الموجودين عن اي شي تباه وايد بيساعدونها 

و الله يتمم للكل ع خير

باذن الله رايحين ويا حملة الفجر و بيكون حج سريع و سفرنا يوم الاثنين ع طيران الامارات

و الله يتقبل منا و منكم

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

اختي ام السنافي فضي رسايلج الخاصة ماقدر أرسلك لانه ممزور

----------


## أحلى خوخة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أختي الكريمة أم غزووولة بحثت لك عن موضوع لبس البيجامة أمام النساء فوجدت مايلي ...

من موقع إسلام ويب _ مركز الفتوى 

هل تلبس المرأة ما يسمى بالبجامة أمام محارمها
السبت 9 صفر 1424 - 12-4-2003 

رقم الفتوى: 30594
التصنيف: لباس المرأة

السؤال 
هل يجوز لبس البنطلون إذا كان فوقه بلوزة طويلة إلى الركبة أمام المحارم وما تسمى بالبجامة وأمام النساء إذا كنا بالبيت ولا نخرج به خارج المنزل فقط زينه لزوج وإذا كان عندى بنات بالغين ما رأي الشرع فى ذلك وخاصة أن الزوج يطلب ذلك؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فلا حرج على المرأة في لبس البنطلون الساتر الفضفاض -الذي لا يشبه لباس الفاجرات أو الرجال- أمام زوجها ومحارمها والنساء سواءً كن بناتها أو غيرهن، لاسيما إذا كانت عليه بلوزة تبلغ الركبة، ولمزيد من الفائدة تراجع الفتوى رقم:
11223.
والله أعلم.
لبس بنطلون الجينز للنساء وفوقه قميص فضفاض
الثلاثاء 12 شعبان 1422 - 30-10-2001 

رقم الفتوى: 11223
التصنيف: لباس المرأة

السؤال 
هل يجوزللفتاة لبس بنطلون الجينز وفوقه قميص فضفاض وحجاب ساتر لشعر الراس. علما بأنه ليس لي نية بتقليد الغرب. 
ملاحظة: أنا أعيش بدولة غربية.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا كانت هذه الفتاة مع زوجها في مكان لا يراهما فيه أحد فلا حرج عليها أن تلبس ما شاءت من لباس ، ما لم تقصد بذلك التشبه بالرجال أو بالنساء الفاجرات أو الكافرات.
وأما إن كانت مع غير زوجها فيجب عليها أن تلبس من اللباس ما يحقق الستر المطلوب منها. والذي نراه أن البنطلون -أياًّ كان- إذا لم يكن فوقه ثوب فضفاض ساتر يغطيه كاملاً ، فلن يتحقق معه ذلك الستر المطلوب من المرأة المسلمة ، لأنه لا يستر حجم الأعضاء ، ومقاطع البدن ومفاتنه ، فيحصل بذلك الافتتان بها ، وإثارة الغرائز ، وتكون بذلك عرضة للنيل من كرامتها وتدنيس عرضها. 
كما أن لبس بنطلون ليس فوقه ثوب يستره لم يكن من زي المسلمات العفيفات المحتشمات ، لذلك يصعب تصور انفكاك لبسه عن قصد التشبه بالكافرات أو الفاجرات.
وعلى ذلك ، فإذا كان القميص الذي فوق بنطلون الجينز فضفاضاً سابغاً على كل البدن بحيث يستر الساعدين والساقين ، فلا حرج في البنطلون تحته. 
أما إن كان الأمر على خلاف ذلك فلا يجوز لبسه أمام غير الزوج.
ولعلك -أيتها الفتاة المسلمة- مدركة أن الإسلام إذ يخضع مواصفات لباس المرأة المسلمة لضوابط صارمة إنما يهدف من وراء ذلك إلى صيانتها ، والمحافظة على كرامتها ، ونظافة عرضها ، فليس الأمر في الواقع كما يصوره أعداء الإسلام من أن في ذلك كبتاً لحريتها ، وتدخلاً في شؤونها الخاصة ، ومن المؤكد أنك بحكم كونك تعيشين في الغرب -كما ذكرت- قد رأيت وسمعت وقرأت ما يحصل في تلك البلاد من انتهاك لعرض المرأة ، ودوس لكرامتها ، بسبب كونها جعلت جسدها نهباً لكل من هب ودب ، فعانت بسبب ذلك ما فيه عبرة للمعتبر. 
وصدق الله تعالى إذ يقول: ( فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا يَشْقَى* وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكاً وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى) [طـه:123،124]
وننبه هذه الفتاة إلى أن العيش الدائم في تلك البلاد الكافرة لا يجوز للمسلم الذي لا تدعوه إليه ضرورة ملحة لا يمكن دفعها إلا به ، وذلك لما ينطوي عليه من مخاطر على المرء في دينه

----------


## أحلى خوخة

أسأل الله أن يتقبل حجنا ويجعله حجا مبرورا .... اللهم آمين
أسأل الله أن يجزي كل أخت شاركت أو رفعت الموضوع للإستفادة الجنة بلا حساب ...اللهم آمين

----------


## ام السنافي

ربي يسهل امورنا..خواتى الحمدالله بديت اجهز شنطي..
عندى سوال بعد ما نطوف طواف الافاضه يتحلل الحاج من كل شي بالنسبة للمرأة طبعا؟؟
تتوقعون موجود سجادت للصلاه هناك والا اشل معايه سجاده؟؟

----------


## برق لامع

هلا خواتيه ...الله يسهل أمورنا يارب أنا لين الحين ما جهزت شنطتيه 
أختي ام السنافي بتلقين سجادات بس شلي احتياط أحسن 
،نحن الحمله عطتنا سجاده بشنطتها ماقصرو 
ان شاءالله يوم الأحد بنطلع على مكه يارب تيسر أمورنا وأمور كل حجاج بيت الله

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## ام-غزوووله

شكراا اختي خووخه 
على بحثج ^^

انا كنت ساله بعد قبل لاا البس 
فنفس الكلام تقريبا كان الرد 
اهم شي ما يشف ويبرز المفاتن ويكون بين النسااء والمحارم 
وطبعا بررع البيت حتى لوو لبسناا تحت العبا ونكون مثل الخيمه السوده مغطااين من فوق لتحت ^^

وربي يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
^^

----------


## أحلى خوخة

العفو الغالية ... 

الله يسر حج الجميع ويرزق كل وحده من الحاجات حجة بلا عنت ولامشقة ...

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

> حبيباتي .. استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه ..
> 
> بــــاجر بسافر لاداء مناسك الحج ..


الله يتقبل منج ويحفظج .. ترجعين بالسلامه

----------


## اناناسة

عن الصابون يا حلوات صابون دوف الازرق ابدا ما فيه ريحه و الديودرانت ام غزولة ما قصرت

و ممكن تاخذون شب شكل ديودرانت من الصيدلية هو اهم شي الريحه ما تروح

عن البيجاما طبعا بودي بيجاماتي الحبيبة لانني ماعرف ارقد من دونهم و ان لبست جلابية نوم و نمت

برفس و بكسر اللي راقدة عدالي و بطيرها سيده للعرفات بلا زحمة و مشوار طويل عاد كيفها ان عارضت بيجامتي


ام غزووول هعهعهعهع عورووووووووووووح هههههههههههههه زين سوا فيج جان ييتي وياي

انا كنت بطعمج اربح تطعيم الا اخليج عمرج ما تنسين ايدي الخفيفة هههههه


الحمدلله من زمان تطعمت و خلصت و الحين تعبانة شويونة و لله الحمد

----------


## اناناسة

بنات اهم اهم اهم شي تحطون ببالكم رايحين الحج

يعني هناك لا تأفافون و لا تتحرطمون ان ما عيبكم شئ حتى تاخير الباصات و

الطيارة او ان الاكل ما عيبكم

و اي شئ ثااااااااااااني

لان لابد في شئ ما يعيبنا و لكن ان تمينا نتحرطم و اف و بوف

بنخرب حجتنا ..

الحمدلله عندنا مكان مستور ننام فيه

و اكل نأكل

و باصات و قطار ينقلوننا

شو نبغي بعد ؟؟؟؟ 

غير حج مبرور و ذنب مغفور باذن الله


ان شفتوا حرمة يالسة تتحرطم على شئ 

ابتعدوا عنها لا تنصحون و لا توافقونها الراي حتى لو معارضين

او متفقين

ابتعدوا عن اي شئ ممكن يسبب بتخريب الحجة ..

اقول لا تنصحونها مب لانني اعارض النصيحه بالعكككككككس

احب ينصحوني و انصح

و لكن في ناس ما تتقبلها بالذت في الحج لذلك ما نقول شئ احسن ..

الا ان فيكن شدة للمحاربة و الاكشن هههههههههههه

و نحن بنكون نشجع احدي الفريقين خخخخخ اسوووووووووولف عن تصدقون هااااا 



اهم شئ تخلصون النية و تحاولون تقنعون نفسكم كل شئ حلووو و كل شئ 

مرتب و كل شئ تمام


لان في هالحالة بيكون تمام و مريح و مرتب

----------


## اناناسة

شئ مهم لا تنسونه

جوتي جدا مريح كجوتي رياضة مثلا و الشئ الثاني قفازات نيلون اللي فيه 100 حبة

اقصد الشفافات مب الاتوكس

عشان يوم تروحون الحمام عزكم الله تنظفون المرحاض بمناديل ديتول و تمسكون المسكة مال الرشاش

بالقفاز كمان ..هالشئ حتى حق المولات هني في البلاد المهم دوم خلوا جيس قفاز بشنطتكم


و الشئ الثاني كمامات صراحتا مب مستعدة القط امراض و اييبه هدية لاهل البلاد

و اللثم اللي ما يجوز هو اللي جزء من الحجاب او الغطاء و الكمامات عادي تلبسون و انا بلبس ان شاءالله

حتى تحت غشوتي

----------


## اناناسة

مامي غزووول سالتينا عن المنقبات شو بنسوي ؟؟

 :28: 

بو كتكت سوالي عبي الشيلة عرييــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــضة لاصقة فيها من كثر عريضة كانها خمار

و كنت ناوية اغطي ويهي فيها

و الحين يوم يابهن  :28:  البارحه لبست وحده و وقفت جدامه الا يصير جي  :6: 

شو هيدا يا اناناسة  :20: 


ويهج كامل مبين  :4: 

انا صرت هيك  :26:  ليش شو بلاه ؟؟؟


قال شفاف و خفيف جدااااااا 


و يوم تدققت حضرته مركب شيفون بدال دجي الليل اللي دوم البس في العمرة  :28: 

حطيت شيلة عادية على ويهي و عرفت الفرق

الحين شو بدي اعمل يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي  :28: 

قلت بليز اقصد لو سمحت حاول معاه يغيرلي طبعا بندفع له

بس عاد الحين منو بياخذ عني  :3: 

ان محد خذ خلاص بقصص احدي شيلي و بخيط قطعه تغطي ويهي جدام الخمار اللي البسه عادتا

اللي شكل اللي تلبسينه انتي بو نص

كنت مستانسة بلبس قطعه وحده و مب عشرين قطعه  :28:

----------


## اناناسة

البنات مع كل الشكر و التقدير لذاتكن ..


يا ريت بهالموضوع ما نناقش لبس اللمراة و شو تقدر تلبس و شو لا 

اقصد بالحياة العادية و مب الحج ..


لان الموضوع مخصص للحج و مافي وحده بتلبس جين و بودي 

او تنورة قصيرة 

او فستان نوم قصير و بيجاما شورت في



الحج !

----------


## اناناسة

الاخت اللي سالت عن حملة بن سباع ارتاحي زينين الحمدلله و العام ابو العيال سافر معاهم الحج 

والفجر بعد ممتازين ( للاخت اللي سالت )


انا حاطة صندوق العاب كبيرة و كل ما اتذكر شئ احطه فيه و الحين باجي احطهم في الشنطة

----------


## ام-غزوووله

انووووسه شكراا على النصااايح^^ 
بصراااحه اناا واااايد خاايفه من لساااني >< ما اعرف شوو اسووي 
ياارب اربط لساني ليين ارد من الحج ههههع

وعن الغشووع 
انا رحت الحلوه اللي في البستان ووديت خماري وركبت له رفين غشوه مخيوط فيه 
وفصلت بعد خمار ثاني نفس اللي عندي وبعد مخيوط فيه رفين غشوه 
يعني 2 نفس الشي 
انا فصلته نفسه لاانه هم ماا عندهم خمار بايد خمارتهم بدوون ايد 
انا خماري كنت يايبته من السعوديه من الشرقيه قطعهم فناانه ^^
وارخص بعد من هني 
وطللع صرااحه مرررتب ومريح وحلو ^^
زيين ودي عبايتج او خمارج باجر محل الحلوه في البستان او الملابلازا خل يركب لج يمكن يخلص لج 
بيوم ان شاء الله 
قللتلج من اول ما سمعتي كلامي ههع

اي عياده سرتي للتطعيم 
انا سرت المزهر 


وربي ييسرلنا ياارب 
ما باقي غير يومين ><

----------


## m.a.Q

هاي بنات
أخباركم 
ان شاء الله أنا بعد بروح الحج اول مره 
في حملة التنعيم 
ان شاء الله ٢٣ بروح 
أنا من سنتين خاطري اروح الحج و الله ما يكتب لي 
بس الحمد الله السنه بروح 
و عقبال الي ما راح ان شاء الله

----------


## ..ام سلطان..

شخباركم خواتي 

الله يوفقنا يارب ويتمم حجنا على خير

بخصوص الاخت الي ساالت عن التحلل بعد طواف الافاضه اتوقع والله اعلم انه الرجل يحله كل شي الا النساء وبعد ما يخلص الرمي وطواف الوداع بيكون تحلل خلاص اما عن النساء ماعندي فكره صراحه اساالي افضل 


اختي اناناسه
عن النصائح ماقصرتي لازم نصبر ونطول بالنا ونكون سمحين في التعامل مع اي شي 
اما بخصوص القفازات اذا كان لبس القفاز الاسود مايجوز اعتقد النايلون بعد نفس الفكره والكمام الطبي سمعت انه مايجوز حللوه في سنه من السنوات وكان عندهم عذر وهو إنفلونزا الخنازير اما الحين الحمدلله الوضع مطمن ومن رااي تسألين شيخ

وبخصوص الشيله انا بلبس شيله عاديه وفوقها غشوه بربل عالراس يثبته خذت 4 غشاوي اتوقع افضل واستر 

بنات لاتنسون ادويه ضروريه تاخذونها مثل
أدول وبروفين ومص للبلاعيم ومرهم للعضلات وفكس وأكياس زرقاء شفافه للملابس المستعمله

هالي اذكره 

وعندي استفسار كيف حجم الشنطه الي أخذها في اليد وهل ضروري احط غيار فيها

----------


## ابتســــــم

[SIZE=4]الحمد لله انا من مكه اشوف الي من بره كيف ينكرفو الين ما يجمعوا لهم فلوس الحج احمد ربي على هدي النعمه
والله انو مانخسر الا مية ريال او اقل لانو السياره سيارتنا واخوي الي يودينا..
ترا الي ساكن بمكه صح عندوا خبره بس والله من الزحمه ماتعرفي الشرق من الغرب تضيع كل حاجه..
ونا ما كتبت دا الشيء الا حمدا لله وشكرا له..
وادعو لي اني احج لانو يبغالنا بس محرم يودينا ..
الله يكتب للجميع حجه دي السنه..

----------


## ..ام سلطان..

> [SIZE=4]الحمد لله انا من مكه اشوف الي من بره كيف ينكرفو الين ما يجمعوا لهم فلوس الحج احمد ربي على هدي النعمه
> والله انو مانخسر الا مية ريال او اقل لانو السياره سيارتنا واخوي الي يودينا..
> ترا الي ساكن بمكه صح عندوا خبره بس والله من الزحمه ماتعرفي الشرق من الغرب تضيع كل حاجه..
> ونا ما كتبت دا الشيء الا حمدا لله وشكرا له..
> وادعو لي اني احج لانو يبغالنا بس محرم يودينا ..
> الله يكتب للجميع حجه دي السنه..


ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن أنتو في نعمه غيركم يغبطكم عليها الله يهنيكم ويكتب لكم خطوه ان شاء الله 

بس بسالج مايطلبون. منكم تصريح او شرط تكونون مع حمله مثلا

----------


## اناناسة

ام غزول 

صدقج والله ما سمعت كلامج و الحين قبل شوية يابلي الخمار اللي دوم البس و مركبين فيه غشوى

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي من كثر صغيرة و شفافة تقولين خمار ايام العثمانية مال الدلع خخخخخ

يابوي خلاص ماشي وقت بطلع مواهبي و بخيطلي بروحي و اليل يصير يصير


ام سلطان

تسلمين الغالية 

القفازات اعرف ما يجوز نلبس و نحن محرمين بس النيلون مجرد وقت الدورات المياة عزكم الله

و ينفرون .. بس بعد بنسال الشيخ ان شاءالله

و الكمامات اللي اعرفه عادي ابوالعيال واااااااااااااايد ملتزم و اغلب ربعه شيوخ دين

و اكيد سالنهم لانه هو بعد خذ علبة حقه و نصح اللي ويانا يأخذون و الله العالم بجوازه او لا

----------


## اناناسة

نحن ان شاءالله باجر بنتوكل على الله 

من الحين اقول لكم

استودعكم الله الذي لا تضييع ودائعه

نروح ( تروحون ) و نرجع (ترجعون ) بالسلامة و حج مبرور باذن الله 

احس متوترة وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد بالذات بخلي عيالي الله يحفظهم هني  :28: 

بالذات اصغر واحد حيااااتي وايد بشتاق له

----------


## اناناسة

ام غزول 

سرت المزهر اول مرة الحمى الشوكية و عقب انفلونزا

ما اعتقد الحين بعد بيرد يوديهم الحلوة بس باخذلي من السعودية ان شاءالله من الشرقية

هني اخيط الواحد بدون غشوى ب 180 درهم



ام سلطان 


ايييييييييييييوه ذكرتيني  :29:  عندي غشوى بو طبقات و فيه لاستيك

مووول ناستنه لانني اصلا شريته و لا لبسته

الشنطة في الايد مافيني اشل شئ بشل بس شنطتي

بس يمكن تحتاجين حق يوم العرفة شنطة تحطين فيها غيار

و اغراضج الخاصة

و نعال عزج الله للحمام

ليش كل سوالفي عن الحمامات  :24:  اعرف ليش

لانني وايد احاتي يكونون نظاف  :28:  

الموهيم ممكن بعد تحطين فيه شرشف صغيرون حق المزدلفة

عاد ما اتخيل عمري افرش نفسي ارقد جدام خلق الله  :11: 

قلت لريلي بنشل بارتيشن اخذ راحتي  :5:

----------


## ابتســــــم

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن أنتو في نعمه غيركم يغبطكم عليها الله يهنيكم ويكتب لكم خطوه ان شاء الله 
> 
> بس بسالج مايطلبون. منكم تصريح او شرط تكونون مع حمله مثلا


الحمدلله ..والله يكتب لجميع المسلمين الاجر والثواب..
بالنسبه للتصريح احنا اهل مكه ما يطلبون منا اي تصريح..بس المناطق التانيه الي من داخل السعوديه هما الي يطلبون منهم تصريح اوشرط يجو مع حملات وغير كده يرجعوهم مره تانيه..
اما احنا بس يمنعو لنا دخول السيارات الصغيره في المشاعر بس احنا نروح بسيارتنا حدود عرفات وبعد كده ندقوا مشي على الاقدام ونرجع نروح حدود مزدلفه ونمشي الى مانوصل للداخل وبعد كده نرجع لبيتنا لانو بيتنا قريب جدا من منى نرمي وكده غلقنا وبقية الايام رمي الجمرات نروح مشيا على الاقدام..
وان شاء الله لو تيسرت لنا حج دي السنه اكتب لكم بعد الحج ..
والله ييسر للجميع

----------


## ام السنافي

ربي يسهل اموركن خواتي..الحمدالله خلصت امورنا وباجي السفر وراء باجر..
وربي يحفظ خواتى ويروحون ويرجعن بالسلامة وربي يسلم جميع حجاجنا..

----------


## ام-غزوووله

استودعكم الله خواتي 
باجر مسافرين باذن الله 
ربي ييسر لناا جميعا

----------


## ابتســــــم

الله ييسر لكم ياحاجات 
ام غزوله ام سنافي اناناسه والبقيه حتوحشونا :28: 
وتوصلو بالسلامه..

----------


## اناناسة

الغالية ابتسم يزاج الله كل خير

بنات عن لبس القفاز وقت غسيل دورات المياة في الحج عادي يجوز باذن الله

استودعكم الله الذي لا تضييع ودائعه

عقب شوي بنتوكل على الله على المطار

لان طيارتنا تاخرت من 4 و ربع لين 9 و 45 باذن الله

الله يزرق الجميع يااارب

سامحوني حبايبي ان غلطت بحق اي حد فيكن

احبكم في الله

اختكم

باين ابل

----------


## bsmti

أتمنى ان تذكروني من دعواتكم لي بالشفاءاللهم احفظ حجاج بيتك الكرام ولا تراجعهم الى ديارهم إلا وانت قد كتبت وقبلت حجتهم يا كريم

----------

